# Anyone have these wheels



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Still deciding on a set of staggered wheels for my goat. Does anyone have Lorenzo WL21's 18x8 frnt, 18x9.5 rr? I would like to fit Nitto NT05 or Invo 245/40/18 frnt and 265/30/18 rr. I know I will need fender roll and drag bags for rear fitment. Anyone have pictures of this fitment on their car? Hope to have new wheels install over winter. Thanks


----------

